# Ruskin's View



## -Oy- (Jul 15, 2018)

Ruskin's View overlooking the River Lune at Kirkby Lonsdale this afternoon. 

180 Degree Panorama using the Fuji X100F


----------



## Pam (Jul 22, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks Pam


----------



## terry123 (Jul 22, 2018)

I would like to be there!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2018)

Lovely panorama.


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks folks - I was about to give up on this one


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2018)

WoW!!...just glorious... I've  never been there but I'd be tempted just because of that photo...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 22, 2018)

What is the blue object on the right side??


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 22, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> What is the blue object on the right side??



What blue object?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 22, 2018)

Jim,  I also see the blue object  but I can't  make out what  it is.

Oy,  Can't you see the blue object ?


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 22, 2018)

Only the sky - and its reflection.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 22, 2018)

View attachment 54192This one!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 22, 2018)

View attachment 54192Deleted


----------



## Falcon (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks   AZJim  for pointing that out to  Oy  so he can see what we're talking about.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 22, 2018)

Try it again!!!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 22, 2018)

WHEW   Jim!  Thought it was  deleted,  but there it is again.   Thanks.


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 22, 2018)

That’s a small tributary of the river


----------



## Falcon (Jul 22, 2018)

Uh  huh.   Hmmmmm ?


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 23, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> Try it again!!!
> 
> View attachment 54193





Falcon said:


> Uh  huh.   Hmmmmm ?



Here's a close up of that part.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2018)

-Oy- said:


> Here's a close up of that part.




You can also see it on google Maps... it does look beautiful


----------



## Falcon (Jul 23, 2018)

Well,  THAT'S  finally  settled.  It seems to be exactly what you  say it is...  Sometimes  it takes a lot of work to get at the truth.


----------

